# Any indications of pregnancy before period due?



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I've recently begun charting my cycle and it is very obvious when I ovulated. I had sex 3 & 4 days beforehand. My cycle length has mostly been 25-26 days with day 14 ovulation.
I can hardly stand waiting for a test and am wondering if there are other signs of pregnancy that could be indicated with temp, fluid, etc.
I know about the 18 days of high temps after ovulation meaning that you are pregnant but by then I will have gone way over my period anyhow.
Any insight?


----------



## Broccolilover (Jun 3, 2005)

Peeing a lot was the very first thing I noticed, before I got my bfp. Good luck







!


----------



## bubsmom (Jan 30, 2006)

My breasts always got very heavy feeling almost immediately. That was always a good indications for me.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

My breasts got heavy too with my pregnancies but this time I am still nursing and haven't gotten pregnant during that before so I am wondering if things might just be different.

I guess I just need to learn a little patience.


----------



## bubsmom (Jan 30, 2006)

I got pregnant twice while nursing and both those times there was a noticable heavyness in my breasts. The first time I was wondering why I was feeling that way all of a sudden but then the second time I just knew I was pregnant again. Plus other sign I always got at early pregnancy was very hieghtened sence of smell.


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

I kept waiting to get grumpy (PMS) but never did. My boobs hurt, but they always do in the week before my period. I waited until I was one day later than my longest cycle to test and can't say I was surprised, but I honestly didn't "know".


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I will find out soon enough. I'm not really having any weird symptoms or breast heaviness but then again I remember being convinced that I wasn't pregnant with my son because I had a tiny bit of blood come out near my period date. So maybe my symptoms were mild.

I am tired though but it is starting to get hot here.

Thanks all.


----------

